# Le FESTE mi mettono Tristezza ... PARLIAMO delle ultime



## Paolo78mi (21 Dicembre 2016)

Le FESTE mi mettono Tristezza... Boh... forse perchè sono fottutamente SOLO, o forse perchè non ho famiglia... non lo so, se qualche bella TETTONA di Milano e limitrofi, over 35 alta 1,75 in su voglia ADOTTARMI che si faccia avanti senza troppi convenevoli !!!

Allora parliamo di "CAGATE"
L'altra sera mi faccio convincere dal mio SOCIO puttaniere a partecipare ad uno SPEED DATE a Milano ... 
Dico l'altra sera e rimango sul vago prima di incrociare qualcuna che vi abbia partecipato....

Tutto molto simpatico bello discorsivo Io VS 28 Ragazze/Donne verso metà alla fine mi sembra di esser simpatico a molte... non tutte naturalmente (e ne escludo 5 a priori)... concludo con un paio sicure al 99,99% e tante altre molto ma molto curiose di continuare a consocersi... ( e invece)

Arriva il MATCH... oh giusto due hanno detto Si ... le altre manco pur ca77o !
Sembra un po' strana la cosa... avevo interpretato la cosa come un CONOSCIAMOCI !!!
Dopo 3 minuti di tempo a conversare uno /a capisce se si può andare avanti o meno...
Vabbè intasco la sconfitta ed i miei due contatti !!!

Peace & Love
Oggi ultimo gg di lavoro adesso alzo i tacchi e me ne vò....
Buon Natale Colleghi FEDIFRAFGHI !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Le FESTE mi mettono Tristezza... Boh... forse perchè sono fottutamente SOLO, o forse perchè non ho famiglia... non lo so, se qualche bella TETTONA di Milano e limitrofi, over 35 alta 1,75 in su voglia ADOTTARMI che si faccia avanti senza troppi convenevoli !!!
> 
> Allora parliamo di "CAGATE"
> L'altra sera mi faccio convincere dal mio SOCIO puttaniere a partecipare ad uno SPEED DATE a Milano ...
> ...


Speed date, io l'ho visto solo su zelig 

vabbe 2 mi sembra accettabile 

Buon  Natale


----------



## Piperita (21 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Le FESTE mi mettono Tristezza... Boh... forse perchè sono fottutamente SOLO, o forse perchè non ho famiglia... non lo so, *se qualche bella TETTONA di Milano e limitrofi, over 35 alta 1,75 in su* voglia ADOTTARMI che si faccia avanti senza troppi convenevoli !!!
> 
> Allora parliamo di "CAGATE"
> L'altra sera mi faccio convincere dal mio SOCIO puttaniere a partecipare ad uno SPEED DATE a Milano ...
> ...


Hai dato troppo poche informazioni...come vuoi che ti trovi la tizia? ...avresti dovuto scrivere anche la misura del girovita, dei fianchi, il colore degli occhi, dei capelli, il colore della pelle e se possibile anche la forma del culo: alto, basso, moscio, duro come il marmo, ecc:rotfl:

Scherzo eh...Buon Natale!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo è l'altro ego di LdS.
Entrambi hanno troppa fantasia e scarse capacità letterarie :carneval:


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Hai dato troppo poche informazioni...come vuoi che ti trovi la tizia? ...avresti dovuto scrivere anche la misura del girovita, dei fianchi, il colore degli occhi, dei capelli, il colore della pelle e se possibile anche la forma del culo: alto, basso, moscio, duro come il marmo, ecc:rotfl:
> 
> Scherzo eh...Buon Natale!


Duro come il marmo ..... eheheheheheheh


----------



## Piperita (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Duro come il marmo ..... eheheheheheheh


Ti tocca tastare il culo a tutte allora..

Però quella con il culo come il marmo magari vuole l'ommo coi pettorali scolpiti e  la tartaruga ...se non li hai...ritenta sarai più fortunato


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti tocca tastare il culo a tutte allora..
> 
> Però quella con il culo come il marmo magari vuole l'ommo coi pettorali scolpiti e  la tartaruga ...se non li hai...ritenta sarai più fortunato


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Dicembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Le FESTE mi mettono Tristezza... Boh... forse perchè sono fottutamente SOLO, o forse perchè non ho famiglia... non lo so, se qualche bella TETTONA di Milano e limitrofi, over 35 alta 1,75 in su voglia ADOTTARMI che si faccia avanti senza troppi convenevoli !!!
> 
> Allora parliamo di "CAGATE"
> L'altra sera mi faccio convincere dal mio SOCIO puttaniere a partecipare ad uno SPEED DATE a Milano ...
> ...


A me metti una tristezza tu! 

Madonna.


----------

